# What type smoker to buy



## Hank151 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi all Im relatively new at smoking meat I started about 5 yrs ago on my primo ceramic kamodo grill and I really enjoy it, And I feel like it’s time to upgrade I’m torn between a Lang 36 patio and possibly a Pitmaker safe smoker I know there two totally different styles of grills. One minute I think I have my mind made up and I come across some negative reviews and the next minute I come across negative reviews of the other one. I’m really not sure which way to go anymore lol. This rig will be used solely in the yard for a small family. I’m open to other brands also can’t hurt to confuse me anymore ha. Any advice guys and gals have on either one of these toys or others I should look at is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance Hank


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2018)

Both work well. Me, I'm old and can't fuss with refinishing and rust removal. I have looked hard at the Vault as I think there would be less maintenhance on the exterior...JJ


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi thanks for the reply Chefjimmy I think I’m leaning towards the pit master safe would be plenty enough grill for my needs. Anyone on here have experience with this rig I hear a lot of people’s cons about them is there hard to maintain 225.


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 2, 2018)

The Lang 36 is a costly rig, but is supposed to be the top of it's class. I'd like one persay, but simply don't have the $$$$ to justify the purchase


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 2, 2018)

I really haven't heard to many negatives about either. Both will do what you want, but I'll toss out another choice that is well represented on the forum. How about looking into the WSM. It comes in 3 sizes and is probably one of the better bang for your buck smokers out there. 

Chris


----------



## pit of despair (Oct 2, 2018)

Hank,
I have a Lang 36 patio and I love it.  Yes it's expensive but worth it, once it's up to temp it holds very steady. At 608 lbs she's solid but easy to move around.  I've smoked fish, pork, beef, chicken even cold smoked cheese in her.
I've had her for 3 years now and I'm still experimenting with different recipes.
My only regret is I didn't by the 48 for the extra cooking space.
Teddy


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 2, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I really haven't heard to many negatives about either. Both will do what you want, but I'll toss out another choice that is well represented on the forum. How about looking into the WSM. It comes in 3 sizes and is probably one of the better bang for your buck smokers out there.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the advice I’m gonna check that one out as well


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 2, 2018)

pit of despair said:


> Hank,
> I have a Lang 36 patio and I love it.  Yes it's expensive but worth it, once it's up to temp it holds very steady. At 608 lbs she's solid but easy to move around.  I've smoked fish, pork, beef, chicken even cold smoked cheese in her.
> I've had her for 3 years now and I'm still experimenting with different recipes.
> My only regret is I didn't by the 48 for the extra cooking space.
> Teddy


Hey Teddy in your opinion if your doing an all night brisket is it safe to assume on the Lang your gonna be up all night tending the fire? I still go back and forth in my head if I want a set it and forget it type like I have now with the ceramic grill or something thats a lot more me tending the fire.


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 2, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> The Lang 36 is a costly rig, but is supposed to be the top of it's class. I'd like one persay, but simply don't have the $$$$ to justify the purchase


Yea I hear ya there pricey all the good ones really but I figure but the hell been saving my whole life, life is short and gotta treat yourself to something once in awhile that’s why I’m so torn it’s to expensive of a toy to land up not liking and have it just sitting in the 
Yard doing nothing


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a Lang 36 & you have to keep feeding it all night. I also have a WSM 22.5, with a BBQ Guru controller. It will run for 22+ hours on one load of charcoal with wood chunks mixed in. And the Guru will hold any temp you set it at, until the fuel runs out. If I do a butt or brisket on the Lang, then I run it at 270-280 & it will cook either one at about 1 hour per pound, so I get up early & it will be done for dinner. I usually also make breakfast & lunch in a CI pan on the top of the fire box, while consuming a few beers. In my opinion the Lang is worth every penny I spent on it! You just can't beat the flavor of a wood fired smoker. Although the WSM puts out some fantastic Q!
Al


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Lang 36 & you have to keep feeding it all night. I also have a WSM 22.5, with a BBQ Guru controller. It will run for 22+ hours on one load of charcoal with wood chunks mixed in. And the Guru will hold any temp you set it at, until the fuel runs out. If I do a butt or brisket on the Lang, then I run it at 270-280 & it will cook either one at about 1 hour per pound, so I get up early & it will be done for dinner. I usually also make breakfast & lunch in a CI pan on the top of the fire box, while consuming a few beers. In my opinion the Lang is worth every penny I spent on it! You just can't beat the flavor of a wood fired smoker. Although the WSM puts out some fantastic Q!
> Al


Thanks for the advice Al. Gonna look into the WSM as well


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have did a lot of research and shopping over the last few months in preparation to get a smoker other than the MES40 that has served me well into the addiction :) I really was down to a Lang 48  or several brands of charcoal heated cabinet smokers. For me it ended up coming down to whether or not I wanted to have to tend the fire. I opted for a nice charcoal cabinet smoker so that I can fill her up , load up about 15 lbs. of lump charcoal with some wood chunks and let her roll for about 12 hours or so maintenance free. I bought a used 270 Smokers large and hope to use it the first time next weekend. 

That said in all likelihood I will buy a Lang as well someday LOL


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

Can't speak to either.
But as to reviews... please consider them with a grain of salt.
I suggest a grain of rock salt... :D

Sometimes a shill for the competition will post fake negative reviews.
So you need to try and sort them. 
Sometimes Velcro people post about problems that simply could be solved with some common sense.
(They can't tie their own shoes, and common sense isn't common anymore.)


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I usually also make breakfast & lunch in a CI pan on the top of the fire box, while consuming a few beers.



And Pickles! Must NOT forget Al's pickles! :rolleyes:


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 17, 2018)

If you are a set it and forget it type, a stick burner wouldn't be a great choice. Your profile doesn't show what part of the country you live in. An insulated cabinet type smoker is probably the most efficient for any of us.

I bought my son in law a Pit Barrel smoker a couple years ago when his cheap offset smoker rusted through. I don't see a lot about them in this forum, but he turns out some of the most consistent, best tasting BBQ I've eaten. Temp runs higher than we normally use, but I can't argue with the food quality. 

 If I lived in the lower third of the US, I would love to use a stick burner as my main smoker. But I got nothing but time these days.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I bought my son in law a Pit Barrel smoker a couple years ago



Pit Barrel Smokers


----------



## Dafish13 (Oct 30, 2018)

As someone who went from a 42" Klose offset to a Primo XL, I prefer the Primo.  I still have the 800 lb Klose but it has not been used since the Primo arrived.  My stick burner requires fire checks about every 2 hrs, it leaks smoke like a sieve, and the temperature varies dramatically from one end to the other (could be solved if I had tuning plates), not to mention the sanding and painting.  Did I mention the 30-60 minutes to clean it (more when the soot builds up) and the mess that makes.  There are a lot of folks who thinking staying up all night drinking beer and tending the smoker is fun, but I can't stay up all night anymore.

The Primo is obviously much smaller but I have a BBQ Guru and can load it up with fuel and it will hold temp perfectly as long as I need.  When the food is done I open the vents wide open and it self cleans.  I just have to rake the ashes.  The Primo also grills better than my Klose.  I am not knocking the Klose.  David's team builds a very nice product, it just does not suit my needs as well as the Primo.

I cannot comment on the Lang but if I were going to get another stick burner it would have stainless steal, gaskets and latches like many of the Pitmaker units.  For me I would just as soon add a second ceramic cooker, an extra large one for big cooks.  I was part of a group that sponsored the Pitmaker cooking team at the Houston Rodeo cookoff a couple of years they make nice stuff.

Pardon the rambling but I think picking the right equipment comes down to how you like to cook, the quantity you want to cook, what you cook and inevitably how much room you have for multiple cookers (LOL).  I would like to try my hand at making smoked sausage and bacon.  I can probably make the Primo work but it will not be ideal for either.  I guess I will have to add an upright.  My wife is going to kill me!


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks DaFish for the advice I went with the pitmaker safe ordered it few weeks ago can’t wait to get it lol. I decided against the stick burner i can’t be staying up all night tending a fire that’s not my style. I’m more of a set it and forget it type.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 30, 2018)

"There are a lot of folks who thinking staying up all night drinking beer and tending the smoker is fun, but I can't stay up all night anymore."


I can do one, or the tother.
But anytime there is heat involved, well, usually the beer wins out.
It's a Safety concern. ;):rolleyes:

And well, darn it, it takes too many nights to recover from an all nighter.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 30, 2018)

Just spent some time reviewing the Pitmaker Safe on YouTube. I think you made a solid choice. Built like a tank, commercial latches, and insulated. Have fun with it. Well done!


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yea can’t wait to get it. It was a small fortune but screw it I’ll have it for a lifetime. Yea I’ve spent a few nights cooking all night wasn’t worth it to me by the time everyone comes over I’m ready for bed lol. Was tempted to order it with the stainless steel racks but it’s an additional 800 bucks seems a bit pricey to me what you guys think?


----------



## Dafish13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hank151 said:


> Thanks DaFish for the advice I went with the pitmaker safe ordered it few weeks ago can’t wait to get it lol. I decided against the stick burner i can’t be staying up all night tending a fire that’s not my style. I’m more of a set it and forget it type.


My recollection is the Pitmaker crew won the brisket category using the safe at the Houston Rodeo BBQ cookoff a few years back.  No pressure, no excuses!!!!!  If you're in the area I expect and invite to the party.


----------



## Hank151 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ha long way from Houston my friend NYC.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 30, 2018)

Dafish13 said:


> I expect and invite to the party.



And there you have it.
LOL!;)


----------



## Widowmaker (Feb 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I really haven't heard to many negatives about either. Both will do what you want, but I'll toss out another choice that is well represented on the forum. How about looking into the WSM. It comes in 3 sizes and is probably one of the better bang for your buck smokers out there.
> 
> Chris


Great suggestion!! If you use the Minnon smoking method you should have great results!!


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 19, 2019)

Hank151 said:


> Yea can’t wait to get it. It was a small fortune but screw it I’ll have it for a lifetime. Yea I’ve spent a few nights cooking all night wasn’t worth it to me by the time everyone comes over I’m ready for bed lol. Was tempted to order it with the stainless steel racks but it’s an additional 800 bucks seems a bit pricey to me what you guys think?



So when are you going to give us a report update on your new rig?

I was looking at the Pitmaker products for my next smoker.  I would love to hear your impressions of the unit.

I am now just learning on my cheap Dyna-glo charcoal offset.  I think that by the time that rusts out, I should have enough $$ saved for that Pitmaker unit.


----------



## Hank151 (Mar 19, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> So when are you going to give us a report update on your new rig?
> 
> I was looking at the Pitmaker products for my next smoker.  I would love to hear your impressions of the unit.
> 
> I am now just learning on my cheap Dyna-glo charcoal offset.  I think that by the time that rusts out, I should have enough $$ saved for that Pitmaker unit.





JC in GB said:


> So when are you going to give us a report update on your new rig?
> 
> I was looking at the Pitmaker products for my next smoker.  I would love to hear your impressions of the unit.
> 
> I am now just learning on my cheap Dyna-glo charcoal offset.  I think that by the time that rusts out, I should have enough $$ saved for that Pitmaker unit.


----------



## Hank151 (Mar 19, 2019)

Love this rig. It’s an awesome smoker holds temperature for 15hrs easily with no guru or anything. I don’t think it’s needed. I’ve made wings,brisket, ribs and pork butt on there all came out great. This is some ribs I made the other day halfway through the cook. It doesn’t leak even I tiny bit. A lot of money butt worth every penny. You won’t be disappointed. I even cooked on it one night shut it all down and 24hrs later open up the vents to cook again and it had enough coal left to light back up again without adding more. Didn’t even have to relight it held the heat in that long that 24hrs later still wasn’t totally out. Great pit.


----------

